# Driveway Superplow/EZ Plow



## kweldy

Hello all:
I recently sold my SUV that had the EZ Plow on it with all of the wiring. I didn't have time to take the control wiring off of the vehicle but the folks that purchased the SUV assured me that they would remove the wiring in their shop and have it ready for me to pick up. 
Guess what? I have not been able to get in contact with them and I believe that they are now out of business.

Can anyone help in getting new control wiring (wiring, two boxes that mount under the hood etc.) for my plow. Right now the plow is simply a hunk of medal sitting in my garage and cannot use with my new SUV. It's really a great, heavy and sturdy 8' plow and would love to use it again. 

I mainly use the plow to help out shut in people and can't get out of their residences unless they have their driveway plowed. 

Any assistance that you can provide would be greatly appreciated!!!
Kurt Weldy


----------



## andersman02

Before anyone can even begin to help well want to know the year of the plow and exact type of plow. For commercial plows there are many different mounts and wiring harnesss for different types of vehicles, unless your was the same make and close year, my guess is you'll have to get a new mount and wiring kit.

Your best bet would be to take the name and model # of the plow and call the manufacture, they can tell you the what parts youll need, TBH though, i've never heard of the ez plow.


----------



## rico

Looks like you need to make your own. That company went out of business. The wiring from mine was an old Meyer switch (up down), a solenoid, and the wire with a connector. The connector was from a winch. Good luck.


----------



## Fish_thumper

*remote fro superplow*

I may have a spare remote box and key FOBS

Chris
541.228.2002


----------



## kweldy

Anderman02,
It is apparent that you don't know what I'm referring to when speaking of the Driveway Superplow. This company went out of business back in 2011 due to some infighting between the company and the inventor of the Superplow. Those that know of the Superplow know exactly what I'm talking about (Thank you Rico and Fish_Thumper). If you have never heard of the Superplow (EZ plow, Driveway Superplow, et al) then how can you comment?

Fish_Thumper - Do you have the 100w transformer and the round silver switch box that mounts under the hood? I still have the key fob that goes with the plow. Also do you have a user manual?


----------



## Fish_thumper

Hello,

I still have the Superplow that is all in one. Battery and everything is on the plow. Nothing required under the hood. Just put the plow in the receiver and plug into trailer plug and your done. 

I am pretty sure I have a manual for the one I have that I cold make a copy of and a spare remote box and key fob. I was thinking you could modify yours to be like the one I have and get rid of everything under the hood.

Maybe I am wrong but, just trying to help where I can.

Chris


----------



## kweldy

*Thanks!*

Thanks Chris.
I would truly appreciate that. You have one of the newer models they produced before they went of of business. Those are wonderful models that don't require all the wiring that mine did. 
Yes please, if you wouldn't mind, can you .pdf the document to me? My email is [email protected]. I don't want to trash this plow because I really love the the performance and helping out people in need who are shut-in.
I have friends that can probably help with the necessary modifications to get this plow up and running again.


----------



## Eagle71

kweldy;1675536 said:


> Thanks Chris.
> I would truly appreciate that. You have one of the newer models they produced before they went of of business. Those are wonderful models that don't require all the wiring that mine did.
> Yes please, if you wouldn't mind, can you .pdf the document to me? My email is [email protected]. I don't want to trash this plow because I really love the the performance and helping out people in need who are shut-in.
> I have friends that can probably help with the necessary modifications to get this plow up and running again.


I'm a new guy, first post. I have the same problem, I got a used one off of eBay and need the instructions and diagrams. I have the self contained unit as well. If someone can send a PDF to [email protected] it will be truly appreciated.

Thanks.


----------



## Fish_thumper

*Manuals*

I would have to copy the manual and mail it to you. I have no need for a scanner, so I can not scan it and Email it. If you guys would like copies I would ask for $10 to cover my time and expenses to go have it copied and mailed to you.

Chris
541.228.2002


----------



## Eagle71

Thanks for the offer, but I found this online that shows the wring setup.

http://www.realtruck.com/shared/pdf/manufacturers/223/wiring_instructions.pdf


----------



## Backwards Plow

I have the old style driveway superplow and was wondering if anyone knows how to convert it over to wireless with a keyfob??


----------



## Fish_thumper

I may have a spare Superplow wireless control box and key fobs for that box, I would have to check.


----------



## Eagle71

Fish_thumper;1693626 said:


> I may have a spare Superplow wireless control box and key fobs for that box, I would have to check.


How much for the gear?


----------



## Hoosierland

I have a self-contained Superplow that is stuck in down position. Kicks out when key fob activated. Hoping that it is the solenoid, but if not, need to know the p/n of the pump motor as the nameplate is rusted. Does the manual have p/n's? If so, please provide p/n of motor. Would also like to know where to send a check to get copy of manual for future.

[email protected]


----------



## Backwards Plow

Chris,
if you have the key fob and any other parts I would need to make my old hard wired unit a self contained unit that would be great!. Just let me know what you have and we can go from there.

Frank
email:[email protected] 
cell 203-223-6633


----------



## royggle14

CHRIS, I just recently bought an earlier style EZ superplow and would be greatful to have the conversion to the self contained superplow. Just let me know what the cost for you to send them to me and I would gladly sent you payment on the info that you have. You can either email me at [email protected] or call on the cell phone at 216 543-9134. Any information would be greatly appreciated. Thank You, Roy


----------



## not sure

i had never heard of these before. just googled them too bad they are out of business they look awesome!!!!!


----------



## royggle14

Hi Chris, I would really appreciate it if you could send me a copy of the booklet for the self contained superplow. I just bought one of the older styles but would like to convert it over if possible. You can get in touch with me at [email protected]. Thank You


----------



## markkaplowe

I lost the remote for my EZ plow and can not find one on line. Superplow's phone is disconnected and retailers no longer carry them. Any ideas where I can get a replacement or have one made? It's only function is "Up and Down" and the plow unit is totally self contained with no external wiring. Thanks.


----------



## royggle14

*superplow remote control*

Hi, Yes the company that manufactured the remote and control box is still in business they are $150.00 if you order from them. The company is : ATC, 2905 LaVenture Place, Elkhart IN 46514. Phone number is 574 2621258, or 1 800 238 2687. Hope this helps you out.


----------



## yazowski

*User Guide EZ/ES models available*

I have the "self-contained" model EZ. I also have the 14 page User Guide (it includes warranty text that, now, is useless due to the company being out of business). If anyone needs one, let me know and I'll scan it and make it available for free.


----------



## Hoosierland

yazowski said:


> *User Guide EZ/ES models available*
> 
> I have the "self-contained" model EZ. I also have the 14 page User Guide (it includes warranty text that, now, is useless due to the company being out of business). If anyone needs one, let me know and I'll scan it and make it available for free.


If the user guide has a parts list or specs, that would help me as I need to replace the pump. please send to [email protected]. Thank you.


----------



## thehomefixer

can you please send to [email protected] thank you rich


----------



## JMHConstruction

thehomefixer said:


> can you please send to [email protected] thank you rich


Don't hold your breath. His one and only post was over 4 years ago, and he hasn't been on since.


----------



## yazowski

Sent
3 pg wiring
14 pg
And 17 pg
Hope comes through & what is wanted
Sent to your email


----------



## yazowski

JMHConstruction said:


> Don't hold your breath. His one and only post was over 4 years ago, and he hasn't been on since.


OommmmmmPPHHH (held my breath). LOL! Apparently I signed up for alerts! Found OLD emails with the attachments. Good thing this ol fart graduated from my flip fone to ....


----------



## the Suburbanite

Hahaha. Welcome back


----------



## yazowski

Thn


the Suburbanite said:


> Hahaha. Welcome back


Ks n


the Suburbanite said:


> Hahaha. Welcome back


Thanks neighbor


----------



## thehomefixer

thank you for your help


----------

